# Getting a tumbling machine



## Merle (Jul 22, 2021)

Found a deal on a tumbling machine that’s homemade. It can then 7 bottles at a time. Gonna go pick it up Saturday morning and will be firing it right up when I get home. It comes with everything including cleaning powders to last me a lifetime. The only weird thing is it don’t have different size tubes like the ones I see on here. All the same size. The gentleman says that the biggest bottle he can fit is 4-1/2” wide and a quart soda for the tallest. Will that hold me back doing anything I may need to do? He has plenty of copper to fill all 7 tubes so I’m hoping that won’t effect me doing smaller medicines or anything else I may come across. Anyone have any knowledge on this? Thanks in advance


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 22, 2021)

Luckily you got all the copper you need to fill all 7 tubes, thats the most expensive part since a tube that size to do Quarts will take about 25 pounds of copper which is about $200. Times 7 tubes thats about $1,400.00 in copper. The Quart size tubes are to big in my opinion to do smaller pint size, 12 oz size or Hutches. With a Quart in a Quart Tube that gives you about 1/2 inch all around bottle, about what you want. if you put a hutch in there you'll have a inch or 1 1/2" around bottle to fill with copper which I don't think works as good as just using a smaller tube. But just my opinion. I'm sure others will vary? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 22, 2021)

Just pulled this one out of my tumbler tonight. Before & after Pics.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Jul 23, 2021)

Wow, massive difference! I have got to get one of those. Just a little more trying to make these others work for me…. Just a few more busted bottles-And I will have one…. The struggle is real! It’s just a bit like trying to make a vacuum cleaner out of a wash machine. Rock tumblers will break your stuff, too- even with a ton of precautions. Especially that new vibratory one. Lol! How long did you have to tumble your bottle? The difference is incredible. Pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merle (Jul 23, 2021)

I’ve actually had him clean a few bottles for me with this machine so I know it does a good job. Maybe I’m just confused on the tubes. Here’s a before and after


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 23, 2021)

Merle said:


> Found a deal on a tumbling machine that’s homemade. It can then 7 bottles at a time. Gonna go pick it up Saturday morning and will be firing it right up when I get home. It comes with everything including cleaning powders to last me a lifetime. The only weird thing is it don’t have different size tubes like the ones I see on here. All the same size. The gentleman says that the biggest bottle he can fit is 4-1/2” wide and a quart soda for the tallest. Will that hold me back doing anything I may need to do? He has plenty of copper to fill all 7 tubes so I’m hoping that won’t effect me doing smaller medicines or anything else I may come across. Anyone have any knowledge on this? Thanks in advance


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 23, 2021)

be sure it works those machine are vary hard to repair.Lots of moving part and home made are even worse to repair.Pay little as you can for the machine,so you won't get stung.By pass it if the seller doesn't want to start it up for you period


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 23, 2021)

Do you got a picture of this machine? hard to imagine one little motor running 7 tubes at ones, unless it's got more then one motor?????? LEON.


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 23, 2021)

Just saying it might be hard finding part for it!Just make sure it works and don't pay a lot for if you can.


----------



## Merle (Jul 23, 2021)

I’m picking it up tomorrow. I’ll follow up after I get it set up and going.


----------



## Merle (Jul 23, 2021)

He has extra bearings and everything to keep me up and running. I’m ready to start cleaning some bottles


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 23, 2021)

I definately see one big motor, maybe 2 & up to 4. I never seen a funky looking set up like that but looks elaborate & complicated compared to my simple set up. He must be a professional Fabricator with some Skill. As long as it works I guess is all that matters. One Questions, Looks like 8 Tubes, Question is do all 8 tubes spin at once, even if doing 1 Bottle??? Or can you pick & choose each individual one to run & run any amount you want to run? LEON.


----------



## Merle (Jul 23, 2021)

I hope to be able to answer all those questions all soon. Im sure gonna have fun trying to figure it out. I have boxes of bottles that could use a good cleaning. Once I get good then on to my personal collection


----------



## willong (Jul 23, 2021)

Merle said:


> I’m picking it up tomorrow. I’ll follow up after I get it set up and going.


Looks like someone knew what they were doing. I see a pretty fair investment there just in the pillow block bearings, sprockets, chain, reduction pulleys and motor; not to mention the value of the copper, which Leon already pointed out.


----------



## willong (Jul 23, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I definately see one big motor, maybe 2 & up to 4. I never seen a funky looking set up like that but looks elaborate & complicated compared to my simple set up. He must be a professional Fabricator with some Skill. As long as it works I guess is all that matters. One Questions, Looks like 8 Tubes, Question is do all 8 tubes spin at once, even if doing 1 Bottle??? Or can you pick & choose each individual one to run & run any amount you want to run? LEON.




I think it's one motor Leon. The rest look like jack shafts with reduction gearing via pulleys or sprockets. The one funky element for me is that tension appears to be adjusted via wooden wedges. But like you said: "As long as it works..."  Wedges are quick.


----------



## Merle (Jul 24, 2021)

Guys I was wrong. You set the different size tubes on top the machine and they turn on it. I made out good. About 14 doffing size tubes and over 200 lbs of copper and boxes of cleaner powders. He’s been a cleaner for the state archeologists for over 30 years and hung up his hat. I believe I got lucky


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 24, 2021)

Whats a doffing size tube? did you mean different? I can't tell you if you got lucky or got a good deal unless I know how much you paid? How much did you Pay? Curious minds wanta know????? Congrats, LEON.


----------



## Merle (Jul 24, 2021)

I got everything for 1000.00 bucks. Gonna have to find some help to get carried in and set up. He had a lift to put it right in my truck.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 24, 2021)

Sounds like a good deal considering just the Copper would cost you more then that. Any Cerium with the cleaning powders? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 24, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Wow, massive difference! I have got to get one of those. Just a little more trying to make these others work for me…. Just a few more busted bottles-And I will have one…. The struggle is real! It’s just a bit like trying to make a vacuum cleaner out of a wash machine. Rock tumblers will break your stuff, too- even with a ton of precautions. Especially that new vibratory one. Lol! How long did you have to tumble your bottle? The difference is incredible. Pretty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I only Tumbled it for 3 Days. My Tumbler spins faster then most so I think that makes it work Quicker? Even though the Bottle looks good & big improvement it really could use another 3 days. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 24, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Wow, massive difference! I have got to get one of those. Just a little more trying to make these others work for me…. Just a few more busted bottles-And I will have one…. The struggle is real! It’s just a bit like trying to make a vacuum cleaner out of a wash machine. Rock tumblers will break your stuff, too- even with a ton of precautions. Especially that new vibratory one. Lol! How long did you have to tumble your bottle? The difference is incredible. Pretty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You shouldn't be Breaking any Bottles, if you are your doing something wrong. In my opinion I would strongly advise against any vibration or Rock Tumbler. I'd suggest something more like from the Jar Doctor. LEON.


----------



## Csa (Jul 24, 2021)

Merle said:


> Guys I was wrong. You set the different size tubes on top the machine and they turn on it. I made out good. About 14 doffing size tubes and over 200 lbs of copper and boxes of cleaner powders. He’s been a cleaner for the state archeologists for over 30 years and hung up his hat. I believe I got lucky


Dang. Home run. The 7 tumbling tubes sit on top of the 8 drive tubes. Very cool. I’ll send you some bottles to work on


----------



## Merle (Jul 24, 2021)

It killed me getting it in the basement. I just started filling tubes. Gonna start a run either tonight or in the morning. I got 50# of aluminum and 10# of 1200. All kinds of odds and ends. Hope I get good quick so I can get my personal collection shining. Looks pretty cut and dry. First 7 are just common crown tops and a couple common blob sodas. Can’t wait to see how they come out


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 24, 2021)

So these 8 drive tubes aint the actual tubes? never heard of that? so what do the actual tubes look like?? LEON.


----------



## Merle (Jul 25, 2021)

It’s a really neat set up. I couldn’t get anyone to help me get it in so didn’t get to mess with it that much. Here’s what it looks like in operation.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 25, 2021)

OH OK, I see how it works now. the steel rod going into or through drive tubes is what most other tumblers use for the actually tubes to ride on. LEON.


----------



## Merle (Jul 25, 2021)

I put all 7 on this morning. She’s turning all with no issues. I will let you all know how the first clean turns out. It rotates 70 rpm and I was told run for 4 days. Run two days one way and flip and run another 2. Does that sound right? I hope I loaded everything right. I put a few crows and common blobs so no loss of not. I hate the hurry up and wait game


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 25, 2021)

70 rpm is a little on the fast side but that's similar too mine. some will have 2 speeds, slow 40 rpm & fast 60 rpm approximately. not sure what you mean by flip? flip what, tube or bottle? I've never flipped my tube & not sure if it would make a difference? LEON.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jul 25, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> 70 rpm is a little on the fast side but that's similar too mine. some will have 2 speeds, slow 40 rpm & fast 60 rpm approximately. not sure what you mean by flip? flip what, tube or bottle? I've never flipped my tube & not sure if it would make a difference? LEON.


When I purchased my machine, the doctor suggested that I flip or turn the canisters around to reverse direction, that way both sides of the embossing are tumbled equally. Easy for me to do as I only have a one tube machine.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jul 25, 2021)

Merle said:


> I put all 7 on this morning. She’s turning all with no issues. I will let you all know how the first clean turns out. It rotates 70 rpm and I was told run for 4 days. Run two days one way and flip and run another 2. Does that sound right? I hope I loaded everything right. I put a few crows and common blobs so no loss of not. I hate the hurry up and wait game


The key is patience, I was excited when I first started and couldn't wait for them to be done. It's good to start with common or less valuable bottles but that won't last long, I was doing my better bottles after doing only a couple. I haven't broke one yet, and I am guessing I've done close to a hundred by now.
Congratulations, looks like you got a good deal on the machine.


----------



## willong (Jul 28, 2021)

Merle said:


> I put all 7 on this morning. She’s turning all with no issues. I will let you all know how the first clean turns out. It rotates 70 rpm and I was told run for 4 days. Run two days one way and flip and run another 2. Does that sound right? I hope I loaded everything right. I put a few crows and common blobs so no loss of not. I hate the hurry up and wait game


Looks like you got a nice setup there!

It is driven by a single motor, *right?*

Flipping the tubes halfway through the tumbling is a nice tip. Offhand, I wouldn't have thought to do it on my own. But once I read the tip, the rationale is obvious for evening out any wear that does occur. It could also make a difference in how thoroughly some oddly-shaped bottles might clean, especially any that have niches or cul-de-sac pockets incorporated into their design such as Codd bottles or some figuarals and inkwells.

Is the copper media all small cylindrical bits; or, did the guy use round shot as well?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Merle (Jul 28, 2021)

Yes, it’s a single motor operating the machine. It’s all cut copper that came with it. I filled all 7 4” tubes and still had plenty for more. I get to take my first run off when I get home tomorrow. Looking forward to see how they come out. I put 2 on at the beginning that just needed dusted off and took them off last night when I got home. They didn’t brake and looked good. Didn’t get before pics so kind of messed the pooch there. I do though on the other 5. Will post as soon as possible


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Jul 28, 2021)

Merle said:


> I’m picking it up tomorrow. I’ll follow up after I get it set up and going.


Might be in my own head, but man I think I could build one a little more simpler  , but that thing is nice!!!


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Jul 28, 2021)

Merle said:


> Guys I was wrong. You set the different size tubes on top the machine and they turn on it. I made out good. About 14 doffing size tubes and over 200 lbs of copper and boxes of cleaner powders. He’s been a cleaner for the state archeologists for over 30 years and hung up his hat. I believe I got lucky


Lucky indeed, right place @ the right time. Iv built a small one but after seeing that, my mind is traveling warp speed on line looking up parts to build a heavy duty one.


----------



## Merle (Jul 28, 2021)

SKS.TUSC said:


> Might be in my own head, but man I think I could build one a little more simpler  , but that thing is nice!!!


It was built to last. I hope my wife don’t want to move any time soon. I don’t want to go through that anytime soon. It about killed me getting it in the basement


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Jul 28, 2021)

Merle said:


> It’s a really neat set up. I couldn’t get anyone to help me get it in so didn’t get to mess with it that much. Here’s what it looks like in operation.


How much did you pay for it, may I ask?


----------



## Merle (Jul 28, 2021)

SKS.TUSC said:


> How much did you pay for it, may I ask?


Got it all for 1000.00 like I said right place right time


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Jul 28, 2021)

Merle said:


> Got it all for 1000.00 like I said right place right time


I'd like to make this reply worth while, but alls I can say is Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Len (Jul 28, 2021)

"Do members of our organization get a discount?"  Congrats.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 31, 2021)

bottle-bud said:


> When I purchased my machine, the doctor suggested that I flip or turn the canisters around to reverse direction, that way both sides of the embossing are tumbled equally. Easy for me to do as I only have a one tube machine.


I never noticed any uneven wear on mine & don't flip it but I mostly use the very fine Aluminum Oxide Polish which removes very little glass. If you got a heavy duty sick Bottle & use heavy duty Tumbling Compound like 1500 grit Silicone Carbide or anything coarser for Cutting, you know, the stuff that can Frost/Dull your bottle then I can see that possibly helping. LEON.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Aug 1, 2021)

Merle said:


> I’m picking it up tomorrow. I’ll follow up after I get it set up and going.



Congratulations! (But I’m a tiny bit jealous). That is so nice! I would probably have to keep something that size out in the rv with my 300+ paintings and art show stuff. It’s interesting when we want to use it, moving boxes and boxes ect. But it works well as a “she-shed” the rest of the time. But if anyone hears of any other tumblers, please let me know? That is really sweet, Merle! 7 bottles you say? You could go into business with that…. Breaking other peoples stuff for a change! At least that’s what my hillbilly tumbling machines do to my stuff, too often!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 1, 2021)

I've never broke a bottle, I did have a piece of copper get wedged between a bottle & fingers of the bottom Stopple before, put a nice dull wear mark around bottom of Bottle. Not Good. LEON.


----------



## Merle (Aug 2, 2021)

I ran my first batch trough and my phone crapped out so my before pics I don’t have. Pointless to post what I did. I have round 2 in now. Got the pics saved to back up so I’ll have when finished this time. I had one come loose on me from the first 7 and I’m  running again. Other than that it seems like everything is good to go. Ordered a couple newer tubes and stopples from jar doctor and getting ready to be on a mission to clean all the bottles at my house. Then I’ll move on to seeing if I can make a buck.


----------



## Merle (Aug 9, 2021)

Forgot to post when I finished. Here’s a few of the better ones. I finished. Works good I think. I’m bad about taking before and after pics. I have some good ones that will be done on Friday. I’ll post when I get them cleaned up


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 9, 2021)

How many days did you Tumble & what compound & grit did you use? Curious? LEON.


----------



## Merle (Aug 9, 2021)

I did 4 days and used the aluminum oxide from jar doctor. A couple of the stopples are old and homemade so had one of my double deco bottles slip on me and is fuzzed up the bottom of the bottle. Won’t let that happen again. Other than that no issues besides using soft scrub on the tubes and the just spun and wouldn’t turn. Had to ruff them up with a wire brush to get them going agin


----------



## Csa (Aug 9, 2021)

Merle said:


> Forgot to post when I finished. Here’s a few of the better ones. I finished. Works good I think. I’m bad about taking before and after pics. I have some good ones that will be done on Friday. I’ll post when I get them cleaned up


Those look fantastic!!  My bottles will be sent to you soon!!  . How many were you running at a time.


----------



## Merle (Aug 9, 2021)

I’ve been running all 7 at a time. I have a bunch of crowns that need a spin, then once I get better at it on to the blobs and hutches. I do have 2 hutches and a citrate bottle going for trial spin right now. If it go’s as hoping I’m going for a iron pontil. I’m taking it slow. Good bottles are hard to come by and I’d hate to mess one of mine up.


----------



## bottle-bud (Aug 10, 2021)

Good job, you will be a pro before you know it!


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 15, 2021)

Do you have before & after pics of the ones you just did? LEON.


----------



## Merle (Aug 15, 2021)

Been busy but did get pics I’ll post soon


----------



## Merle (Aug 15, 2021)

Here’s a couple


----------

